# Dave H, this is something you may not have yet.



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56185&item=7159598506&rd=1


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

High Gear said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=56185&item=7159598506&rd=1


damn... Sorry I missed that.....That would be too cool with my La Vie Claire stuff


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I want an old pair of the Santini Black shorts that had the look logo on the legs. They wore them in 85 and 86 I think. The logo was yellow if I remember right.


----------

